# Fire Eel and white spot treatments?



## discussam7 (Sep 10, 2011)

seems my fire eels has got white spot censor
will he be okay with normal white spot treatment?


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

Being scaleless will make it easier for the chemicals to absorb through its skin so will make it more sensitive so I'd say reduce the dose to maybe 50%. The treatment doesn't kill the spots themselves but only the spores (if thats the right name for them) which are released when the spots bursts. As part of the treatment you should increase the temp to around 86F, the higher the temp the quicker the spots burst and the quicker the treatment can do its stuff. When you increase the temp though the amaount of dissolved oxygen will be reduced and also be reduced by the chemicals your adding so you need to compensate by adding airstones, spraybars or lifting any powerhead up above the surface to get as much surface movement as possible to oxygenate the water.

If its in a tank with other fish it might be worth putting it in a hospital tank if you have one and treating both tanks as above. You could then give the other tank full dose if there are no other sensitive scaleless fish.
as far as i remember when each spot bursts it releases around 1000 more spores each of which can infect a fish and give another white spot so it can be worth taking out the badly infected fish and treating seperately as a precaution rather than leave them in releaseing all those spores.


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi,what I have used with my scaleless fish is esha exit and esha 2000 with excellent results,I have even used it with fry in the tank too.I turned up the temp and dosed for a longer period than it states to be on the safe side.You must also hoover the gravel really really thoroughly every day if possible (if you have gravel).Once you have hoovered and replaced the water then add the dose required each day.Don't forget to remove any carbon you may have in your filter/s while medicating.It is important to hoover regularly as that is where the trophonts will be (in the gravel) You need to gradualy turn the temp up to 30 degrees c (do it gradualy) and dose for 10 days.That is my recommendation.I hope you sort it out


----------



## discussam7 (Sep 10, 2011)

cheers guys, ill give it a go


----------

